# Insect Traps



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

Anyone got one they really like? Looking for one I can hang by my front porch to catch all the flies that like to kamakaze themselves into my front porch lights.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Subscribed with interest!

The only ones we use are the shiny foil glue tubes - which work like a charm suspended from the ceiling out in the garage (which seems to be the staging / stacking area for flies while they air-traffic-control-wait for us to go in and out the mud room door!);

- and the DIY carpenter bee traps I make out of 6" lengths of 4x4 and old glass jars.

The latter are so efficient they're worth their weight in silver!

I do wish there was a trap for spiders; one thing no one ever tells you about having a boat or worse yet a dock is the millions and millions of spiders that come with having anything on the water! :shock:


----------

